# Filling seam between drive and foundation



## abledsoe

My driveway meets the foundation on one side of my house and the inspector said it appears a very little amount of water is getting into the basement at that area. The seam has been caulked or siliconed at some point in the past but that is in bad shape and most has come out. I plan on pulling out all the old filler and redoing it. Whats the best product to put back in that space to prevent water from entering? Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie

Hey Adam:
You will need to clean all the old stuff out along with any dirt or leaves, put a foam backer cord in the crack and cover it with silicone or butyl rubber caulk.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD

You could do as Glenn said, but why is it going toward the foundation. Does it have a gully there where the water collects? If so you could also build a curb against the foundation to get it to run away, a little more work but worth the effort.


----------



## OtbHunter

There is a caulking made just for this situation (assuming you are dealing with concrete) ... name is  "Concrete Crack Sealant" It is made by PL and is self-leveling.  You should be able to find it at your local big name hardware store. Just follow the instructions and it works very well. I sealed the space between my drive and garage floor about 5 years ago and it is still holding tight.
I also took the time to seal all the cracks in my concrete driveway to prevent water entering and freezing which then would enlarge the cracks etc. Very nice product. Most of my neighbors have resealed their drives also.


----------



## abledsoe

Thanks for the help. 
Inspector, it doesn't run towards the foundation or collect there. But there is an open seam all along that side of the house where the drive meets the house and rain/snow/etc does get in there. I dont think a curb would work with the way its laid out. Coincidentally, it has rained about 498504300349854 inches today and im getting a little water seepage in the basement. Nothing major but still a bummer. Thanks again.


----------



## southernelitecrete

might've been where, originally, expansion jnt mtl was placed OR where a form was removed,,, you can use a closed cell backer rod to stuff in it & then seal w/an appropriate sealant, NOT caulk,,, the backer rod'll provide the correct depth:width ratio IF you installed it correctly,,, you don't want 3-sides adhesion for sealants.

this MIGHT prevent your wtr seepage but i doubt it,,, w/that post'd amt of rain, look for an ark instead


----------

